# Man Arrested For Phone Sex With Teen



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*PORTLAND, Conn. -- *Portland police have arrested a 31-year-old Groton man, accusing him of setting up sexual encounters with a 14-year-old girl over the cell phone. 
Police said Paul Mineau drove to Portland twice to have sex with the girl in her bedroom while her parents were asleep in another part of the house.

The arrest follows a two-month investigation that began when the girl's parents noticed "an extremely high cell phone bill." ​
Police said the girl had set up a profile on a phone online service and Mineau contacted the girl, using the cell phone to set up dates. 
Mineau is charged with second-degree sexual assault and two counts of risk of injury to a minor.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

